# The Daily Show invades model train convention



## fairviewroad (Aug 17, 2012)

Of course, the segment isn't really about model trains, but very fun nonetheless:




Warning: If you're not familiar with The Daily Show, the segment does include a lot of [bleeped] profanity.


----------

